# Bad chin acne in bulldog



## kimrisa (Jan 9, 2010)

The vet is telling me that Tuffy is just suffering from juvenile acne or a possible allergic reaction to plastic or rubber toys and that I should try not giving him the toys for a week and see if it'll help. I'm having a hard time wrapping my brain around how this beautiful face (attached photo 1) can turn into this (attached photo 2) in a matter of months. I just want my poor boy to get back to normal asap!! My vet doesn't think it's food allergy related since it's only localized to his chin and lips and isn't suggesting I switch foods but my gut is telling me I should find a hollistic hypoallergetic limited ingredient kibble (currently on Purina One.) Can someone please look at this photo and let me know what you think? He's currently on a lamb and rice based kibble so I'm thinking when I do switch I might want to try a different protein source, like fish or some such (chicken doesn't agree with him) or even a grain free kibble. So far the toy ban isn't helping his poor face and the hydroperoxide isn't helping either! We've tried two rounds of cephalexin but the acne always comes back after the medicine leaves his system and I think the vet is right that we need to find the root of the problem.

Should I see a dermatologist? Change foods? Try an antibiotic ointment? Any advice would be most appreciated!!


----------



## Bordermom (Apr 28, 2010)

I have seen awesome results in bulldogs on a raw diet, if that's an option for you I'd go that route. No grains (including flax, alfalfa...) just raw meat, bones and organs. And use stainless steel bowls. Could it be something in the carpets or floors?

Lana


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

Haven't we gone over this with your bully once before? I would look up puppy strangels, and also juveline impetiago. Both can simply eb cause by too many oils exp. sebum. Also try witch hazel to clean it up. You need an astringent not a disinfectant like peroxide. Do not put ointment on it unless it is prescribed by the vet as something like neosporin will only make it worse as now it can't breathe. Air is the best thing for it to heal. Purina one has artificial colors which will not help his chin. I agree with the vet that I don't think it is a food allergy perse... and I have seen it many times esp. during the warmer months happen to a lot of different breeds. Even my 1 yr old english shepherd has sme acne on her chin right now from the heat and all that shoving her face in the crud outdoors. You can also try zinc oxide (like diaper rash ointment) to help clear it up. I think just feeding a good food with out artificial colors is a first step. Make sure you wipe his chin off after eating and drinking. Is the vet sure it isn't something like poison ivy (again tho if it's just his chin, not likely as licking elsewhere would likely spred it if it were poison ivy)?


----------



## kimrisa (Jan 9, 2010)

Bordermom said:


> I have seen awesome results in bulldogs on a raw diet, if that's an option for you I'd go that route. No grains (including flax, alfalfa...) just raw meat, bones and organs. And use stainless steel bowls. Could it be something in the carpets or floors?
> 
> Lana


Thanks for the post, Lana! I would consider going RAW if I could go with the prepackaged kind, like Nature's Variety. I will be seriously looking into this. Tuffy used only stainless steel bowls. The vet did bring up the carpet/floor element but I'm not sure how to solve that if that's causing the problem. I guess I can look for hypoallergtic floor cleaner

Dog Shrink: Yes, this dog acne is an ongoing problem, although it's worse now than ever. I'd mentioned diaper ointment to the vet when I see him on Friday. He didn't seem that gunho to try a medicated anti-acne shampoo like Oxy(something.) I've tried witch hazel in the past but it doesn't help..... The hunt for a high quality kibble/or raw is next on my to-do list. Thanks for the great advice, as usual!


----------



## GypsyJazmine (Nov 27, 2009)

I had this with some of my cats until I switched to stainless steel bowls.


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

For a dog that has that kinda berak out I'd be usig the witch hazel 3 times a day for at least 2 weeks and you're welcome


----------

